# retired from Rocketdyne canoga park, ca. Aug. 31 2011



## randy (Dec 8, 2017)

I retired before Sep. 31, 2011 to keep my free medical. After 5 years UTC wanted 20.26 p/mo. Now come January 2018 they want 60.12 p/mo. Is there anyone else out there experiencing the same?


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 8, 2017)

General Dynamics dropped my "lifetime" coverage and awarded me a HUGE $100 per month to buy my own.....yeah....Once you are out the door they screw you with impunity.


----------



## jujube (Dec 8, 2017)

For the past 12 years, I've been getting $200 a month from the state of Florida to help pay for health insurance as part of my "survivor benefits" (my husband was a fully vested state employee when he died).  

Every year that program is renewed "_at the pleasure of the legislature_".   I'm pretty sure that "pleasure" is going to turn into "pain" any time now.


----------



## dpwspringer (Dec 9, 2017)

randy said:


> I retired before Sep. 31, 2011 to keep my free medical. After 5 years UTC wanted 20.26 p/mo. Now come January 2018 they want 60.12 p/mo. Is there anyone else out there experiencing the same?


I retired from a tech firm in 2000, vested enough to get retiree insurance. Sometime around 2005 they changed retiree's insurance such that it wasn't the same as current employees anymore. They provided retiree insurance, they just didn't contribute anything financially to it anymore. It went up and up and up year after year until I just dropped it and took my chances without insurance until I got old enough for medicare insurance.


----------



## chrisgjim (Dec 9, 2017)

People in CA have special rules.  You may be able to switch to a Medigap plan, which will give you better coverage.  CA has a rule that if your premium went up more than 15% you may be able to switch.  You guys also have the birthday rule. On your birthday you can go to a Medigap plan with no underwriting.
If you want to stay with an advantage plan you can always move, but unfortunately your past the deadline.  You can always email me if you need some help.


----------

